# Dress up from the neck up



## the dogman (Jul 8, 2007)

so its just face paint, masks, hats, wigs, that sort of thing?

do i have your idea right or am i confused?


----------



## halloween83 (Sep 17, 2008)

Yep...that's correct. I have a lot of people coming in town for the event and was trying to make it as easy as possible for them. I was thinking of doing a head on a platter and have a "table" resting on my shoulders covering up the rest of my body. But, I think logistics might be a problem if I am hosting. Any other ideas would be helpful!


----------



## Pat-f (Oct 15, 2006)

I don't know what your budget is, but if you still want to go with the head on a platter, here's an idea. Get or make a bar height table, that you can sit under with your head sticking out. Mount it too a motorized platform with wheels on it that you can control with a joystick. Next get a table cloth that will hide everything. Now you can be a head on a platter, yet still be able to get around to your guests.


----------

